# Help and Advice > Home straight >  Boosting the mood!

## JustEM

Hello all!  :(hi): 

Thought it might be a good idea for me and my fellow depression sufferers to share some mood-boosting activities....? I feel like I hit a turning point in therapy today and I'm determined to now do all I can to boost my mood!!  :(happy): 

I'm currently recovering from a severe depression and feel really motivated to do everything I can to boost my mood! Any advice would be most welcomed and appreciated!  :(y): 

Here are a couple of things that help me personally...

1. Swimming - A gentle swim and spending time in the sauna, jacussi and steam room at my local leisure centre can be so relaxing and also quite sociable!

2. Long, scenic walks in nature - Releases endorphins and helps me appreciate the beauty of nature!

3. Sunshine! I'm 100% born in the wrong country, but when we get our sunny days... oh how I love sunbathing in the garden!  :(giggle): 

4. Listening to upbeat and feel good music. 

5. Spending time with positive people!

Look forward to hearing (and trying out) some of your suggestions, too!

Thanks in advance!  :(clap):

----------

Miss Molly (31-07-17)

----------


## Suzi

Cooking. I love to feed people lol 

Reading - pure escapism

Listening to music loudly

----------

Miss Molly (31-07-17)

----------


## magie06

Knitting. I've been known to knit a few weird things in the past.

Sewing. As above. I've made everything from Christmas stockings to Halloween costumes to dolls carry cots. Great way to distract.

Colouring in. There are a lot of colouring books on the market at the moment. It's a great way to pass the time.

Dot to dot. Although with all I'm doing at the moment, I haven't had time in a while.

Talking to family and friends.

----------

Miss Molly (31-07-17)

----------


## JustEM

Aw I'm doing a spot of baking myself tomorrow, Suzi!! It's been ages since I've baked anything and will make some treats for family tomorrow!

Haha, what kind of weird things have you knitted Magie? Sound like some really relaxing hobbies there! I like the sound of the colouring. I've just borrowed a keyboard from my uncle to relinquish an old hobby of mine, too!

----------

Suzi (28-07-17)

----------


## purplefan

Swimming and keeping my mind occupied and doing meditation.

----------

Miss Molly (31-07-17)

----------


## OldMike

Listening to music, classical, country and a bit of blues. I have been known to listen to German industrial metal.  :): 

Walking and gardening are too of my other hobbies.

Jigsaw puzzles though not done any for a while.

----------

Amaya (01-08-17),Miss Molly (31-07-17)

----------


## Miss Molly

Sudoko 

Just starting to draw - been years last drawn.

----------



----------


## Amaya

This is a great idea for a thread  :):

----------



----------


## AndThisTooMustPass

Doing something different, talking with people I wouldn't normally interact with. 

Did this today, won't be specific because, although harmless, the activity was technically illegal. The people engaged in it were activist types, diverse and interesting with a real sense of community. What I saw & heard made a real impact, was enjoyable and challenged my thinking in interesting ways.

----------



----------


## JustEM

Doing something different can be a great thing, certainly! I find just going somewhere different can - literally - be a real breath of fresh air!

That sounds like a really cool experience today, too! Well done for interacting with people you wouldnt normally chat with! Thanks for sharing! X

----------


## Amaya

The law isn't always right hé?

----------


## AndThisTooMustPass

There are laws which 90% of people would agree are right and which, ultimately, we all benefit from. I support those wholeheartedly and act in accordance. Then there are the laws misapplied either on a technicality or for purely private gain with no wider benefit to society, I take a more pragmatic view of those  :(grin): .

----------


## Suzi

And here must end that line of conversation please for fear of you telling me something that I have to report or you bringing in DWD and myself as accomplices and accessories....

----------


## Amaya

Haha Suzi I don't think you need to worry about a criminal element here. I was thinking primarily of oppressed people, like when women were not allowed to vote and asylum seekers not being allowed to work etc etc. The law is only as good as the society that accepts it.

Talking to people who are pushing the boundaries to make society better for us all is certainly one way to invest in society around you and not to feel so isolated. When I was politically active in the UK I had many happy days from meeting people on marches who also cared about things in the world. Sometimes you can actually make a difference. We stopped a hospice from closing due to cuts once.

That's the kind of conversation I thought we were in anyway. I was in no way advocating law breaking that is hurting people in any way.. but I don't need a law to tell me not to do that. Anyway, just clarifying what I had in mind when I said that. I don't really want to carry on the conversation either.

You also have to be pretty healthy to get involved with activism if you don't want to have a melt down while trying to do it.. it can be a lot of hard work. Something I can't manage any more, but like volunteering it can be a great thing to do if you are in recovery. There are lots of legal groups out there! haha

----------

Suzi (09-08-17)

----------


## AndThisTooMustPass

> I was in no way advocating law breaking that is hurting people in any way


Agreed. Impressed that you found the energy in the past for activism. Out of respect for the site I am happy to end this conversation here too. Shall we let this thread get back to Boosting the Mood?

----------


## Amaya

Depression is not my primary issue. I have it sometimes and sometimes not. There have been times in life when I have had too much energy to stay in!
And yes.. more suggestions everyone. I would like to use this thread for inspiration when I don't know what to do.  :):

----------


## Prycejosh1987

Sounds good. What stands out for me is uplifting music because it can really help boost your self esteem and give you a more positive outlook on life. I think you should look at what makes you depressed and take methodical steps to changing that (or those) issues. It is good what your doing but there is a chance that those things will be just coping mechanisms. However i do believe that they can be the start of the plan of recovery, I do wish you good luck

----------


## Suzi

Please check the dates on the threads, this one is from August 2017!

----------

